
Uber sues Ola claiming fake bookings - avip
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-23/uber-sues-ola-claiming-fake-bookings-as-india-fight-escalates
======
dublinben
Coming from Uber, this lawsuit is pretty rich. Ola probably learned the tactic
from watching Uber themselves use it against Lyft.

